# Great dovetail guide!



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

I have one of these and totally agree with your assessment. Dealing with David is a pleasure, as well. I didn't get any sweets with mine, though. :-(


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

Add my name to the list of David's admirers. Thanks for the review. His videos are also very helpful.
Roger


----------



## iminmyshop (Dec 9, 2012)

Ditto for me. While I can't cut a dovetail nearly as fast as Dave Barron, neither would I cut one without the aid of one of these jigs. They are so easy to use and make the cuts vastly more accurate. Watch his very helpful videos and also use the alignment jig which you can easily make yourself. If you have any questions, you will find Dave very responsive and helpful.


----------

